# Anyone have a pic of a sporting clip?



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi! My poodle is supposed to get groomed this weekend and last time I talked to the groomer I got the impression she didn't know exactly how to do a sporting clip. I've found good descriptions but does anyone have a picture of a poodle in the sporting clip that I could show her? I'm having a hard time finding any online.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is one.....also the kennel clip. You can go shorter but I think the idea is here, Here is a website that pulled up some good pics for pet clips. I have been looking at several.....

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/discuss/72157622339590700/
I like the modified lamb on one of the spoos on this site.


----------



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank You! That's perfect. I'm having fun looking at the other ones on that site.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Olie said:


> View attachment 6345


I think this is more of a lamb clip or even a "Modern" because the legs have been left quite a bit longer and the topknot is quite full. I think if you tell a groomer you want a sporting clip, they are going to shave your Poodle down all over with a #4 blade.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I think this is more of a lamb clip or even a "Modern" because the legs have been left quite a bit longer and the topknot is quite full. I think if you tell a groomer you want a sporting clip, they are going to shave your Poodle down all over with a #4 blade.


Possibly - - there are more sporting clips on the site - its best to look for the kennel clip because the sporting clip brings up so many different variations.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The sporting for UKC has to be 1" all over the body. That's a pretty clip in the picture though.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with cbrand except on the length maybe, either way a "sporting clip" is going to likely be a shave down UNLESS you are very specific on what you want. I have a really old man with a spoo who comes every 6 weeks for a "sportsman" as he calls it. It's a 7 blade all over, trim topknot and ears. 
No groomer that I am aware of is going to hear the phrase 'sporting clip' and think of the UKC show clip. Sorry. I'd STAY AWAY FROM GENERAL TERMS NAMES FOR HAIRCUTS and be very specific with your groomer on what you want the dog to look like and how long you want the hair left when it's finished. Most of the time the longest you can get is an inch with a groomer who doesn't do a lot of scissoring... which is I'm afraid a majority. An inch is a respectable length though not nearly as short as it sounds


----------

